# My nano Zen



## ze (Dec 31, 2004)

*My Zen nano*

Hi everyone,

This is my first post here,hope you like my nano.











































best regards
Zé


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Beautiful aquarium and very healthy. This scape is one of the best 'western' zen rock scapes I have seen. I think a little bit more aging of this scape would do it well -- let the hairgrass intermingle more with the glosso. A few more green neons wouldn't hurt to have a really nice school.  

Welcome to APC!

Carlos


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks nice, I love the Glossostigma elatinoides at the bottom.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks great. I've never had much luck growing hair grass, takes a lot of patience.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

tsunami said:


> A few more green neons wouldn't hurt to have a really nice school.
> 
> Welcome to APC!
> 
> Carlos


I don't think they would school in a tank that small.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

tsunami said:


> A few more green neons wouldn't hurt to have a really nice school.
> 
> Welcome to APC!
> 
> Carlos


I don't think they would school in a tank that small.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm certainly no zen expert, but I think the 'classic' rock formation is three - A pair with one leaning on the other, and then a single rock some distance away. With an empty space in between. I always see it as a sexual metaphor [smilie=w: but it probably has other significance as well.

TW


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

Lovely tank :wink:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Great tank... Very healthy and crystal clear. I love a simple tank with just two plant species, some rocks & a school of Tetras. It's very calming :wink:


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Very Nice


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Very Nice job! Great condition and nicely done aquascape.

Chris


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

TWood said:


> I'm certainly no zen expert, but I think the 'classic' rock formation is three - A pair with one leaning on the other, and then a single rock some distance away.
> TW


The three rocks would be the "classic" that most of us Westerners think in a Zen type scape but typically its just odd numbered groups, 3,5,7 etc. Sometimes I have seen layouts where the groups of say for example three rock groups may be composed of three rocks in each group.

We would all be better off to let creative ideas reign and use the "rules" as guidelines. 

I also agree with Carlos that an intermingling of the hairgrass and glosso would improve the look of the tank.


----------



## ze (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thank you very much for the comments  :!: 

I never been so lucky with hair grass as well.....but this time  i think it is all about the Eco-Complete great staff.Plants are growing like crazy,i will let then mix up more....
My set up:
Tank- 50x25x30=37,5 L
19.6x9.8x11.8=9.9 G

Filtration-Mini Penguin


Co2-Diy

Light-2x compacts 25 w and 6400k

Substrate-Eco-complete 

best regards
&
happy 2005

Zé


----------

